
Dagster: A Python Library for Building Workflows, ML and Data Pipelines - yamrzou
https://github.com/dagster-io/dagster
======
yamrzou
Does anyone use Dagster in production? Specifically how would it compare to
other options like Airflow?

~~~
yamrzou
Found a section the docs “Relationship to Airflow”:
[https://dagster.readthedocs.io/en/master/sections/learn/guid...](https://dagster.readthedocs.io/en/master/sections/learn/guides/solid/solid.html)

